# Smok M80 firmware update does it affect the Temprature control?.



## stevie g (10/3/15)

I read on a lot of sites that the temp control doesn't work. Does anyone have one and did the firmware update they issued have any effect?.


----------



## stevie g (10/3/15)

Just found my answer, Nope.

This chinese company is using the market as a guinea pig. Western business respects their work more IMHO.

There's some debate about the temperature control function over the forum,folks are comparing our m80 plus 
with other device in the market like DNA40. As the real temperature control is still under research and there is
no standard yet.We are dedicated to push the function to be standardized.The TC function for 
SMOK M80 Plus is a start in a different way. 

We have received numerous emails about our M80 plus as soon as we got back to work from Chinese new year holiday. 
Thanks for all your precious feedbackand suggestion,we are alway open to listen to our valued customer.
So as fast as today here comes the new firmware updates V0005.But if you like the temperature control working exactly 
same as DNA40, we will learn the best from them and try todevelop a mod with better TC function,
as there is no best but better. 

(This upgrade is only needed for the first batch of the M80 plus, you can pinch the reset hole to check,
if the screen shows V0004 that means your device is from the first batch,the upgrade can be made. 
If the screen shows V0005,please don't upgrade it as your device is already the newest version.)


----------



## free3dom (10/3/15)

Sprint said:


> I read on a lot of sites that the temp control doesn't work. Does anyone have one and did the firmware update they issued have any effect?.



I've wathced a few reviews on it and apparently the firmware improved it, but it's still nowhere near the DNA40 for actual temp control. If you are looking at it for the temp control best to wait for more updates, or just skip it altogether. However, if you just want the mod and play around with temp control then it's a great device - the temp control works, just not very well


----------



## stevie g (10/3/15)

I think they went with a thermal probe. This would be a very clumsy implementation due to the lag in input response. Sort of like how PWM was perceived as inferior to DC-DC. Remember the rattlesnake effect the early Vamo V5s had?. The temp control is very clumsy on the SMOK board but I thonk it is not as clumsy as me after a few double gins. 

As long as it can limit the effects of burnt hits that would save me a lot of drinking time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/3/15)

free3dom said:


> I've wathced a few reviews on it and apparently the firmware improved it, but it's still nowhere near the DNA40 for actual temp control. If you are looking at it for the temp control best to wait for more updates, or just skip it altogether. However, if you just want the mod and play around with temp control then it's a great device - the temp control works, just not very well



After watching the Busardo DNA 40 movie  , it seems as though there is still a ton of work to be done for temperature control.

I think you hit the nail on the head there. Its a cool feature to play around and experiment with but not a full time vaping solution. Which is a pitty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (10/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> After watching the Busardo DNA 40 movie  , it seems as though there is still a ton of work to be done for temperature control.
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head there. Its a cool feature to play around and experiment with but not a full time vaping solution. Which is a pitty.



Can't wait for the PBusardo sequel movie... DNA42: Warm and Warmer To 

I do look forward to when they get it sorted out in the future - and based on the speed of the industry that should be next week, or the week after that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

